# Unoffical Xbox live gamertag thread



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

lisevolution06


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

XBl: ai twitch

Space between ai and twitch... Can't wait for GOW2 to come out. Fable 2 is sweeeet. Also I play basically everything from Battlefield: BC to ncaa and madden. Hit me up! (also include you're from sbf or i probably won't accept it.)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dcp584

I don't really play all that often but when I do I'll play COD4 Rainbow Six vegas one or two I'll dabble in skate and gotta throw in some rockband. But here soon it'll be all about the shaun white snowboarding or stoked.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nick5515

normally on halo 3, fable 2, cod4, gow, vegas2


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Soulja256

Don't play as much as I'd like too anymore.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> But here soon it'll be all about the shaun white snowboarding or stoked.


I can't wait for Shaun White! Xbox live content as well! 

COD5 and SWS are my winter games


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

55Nick15 said:


> Nick5515
> 
> normally on halo 3, fable 2, cod4, gow, vegas2


How's Fable 2? Previews I read a couple months back described the game as being pretty sick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Fable 2 is pretty sweet so far, about 2/3 of the way through. It's what Fable 1 should have been. Lots of quests and customization, and the combat is a lot of fun. Not many different clothes and weapons, which is a bit odd, but eh. Overall I'm happy with it.

My gamertag is PunctualGodot if anyone wants to add me, I'll be on Fable 2, and Left 4 Dead and Shaun White when they come out, most likely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

zakk said:


> Post up your gamer tag!
> 
> zakkh8zkidz


mine is Hi Ho Soldier


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

i supershot i - play halo and skate on this acc. lvl 50 noobz
hieroglyphixz - just halo


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

three50 theSTiG

I play GTA IV the most, but right now my subscription is up. I will probably renew it after winter. I don't see myself spending much time on the 360 when there is a mountain with snow on it out there.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

RamboNYC


Call of duty


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

GK Kill3rbob 36

I'm currently enjoying left for dead


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

jonnydanger81 - COD World at War and deciding between Shaun White or waiting for Stoked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> jonnydanger81 - COD World at War and deciding between Shaun White or waiting for Stoked.



Blaze Z19

Halo 3, Cod5, couple other games....

And Jonny- don't bother with Shaun White, it's a crap game. Way too glitchy, too easy, and overall just not fun. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Might wait for Stoked then. I can't get to the mountain as much anymore so sometimes the games have to do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

snowboarda thats my gamertag haha


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Obso1ete, GOW2 mostly late night runs


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

gamertag: teen age riot 2

L4D
COD4
GoW2


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

fletch13 6


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

tbolt94 is mine


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

ot64

BFBC and COD5. . . . . . .BFBC= Battlefield Bad Company ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

NYGRYDAH 

ill own all of you mofos :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

PopN LvLcTateo 

Starting to play a lot of Halo 2 again, cause Halo 3 blows... Anyway, I've got just about every game imaginable so if anyone ever wants to play anything, hit me up. I play mostly MLG on Halo and I freaking own so those called "pros" on CoD4 so, if anyone wants a good teammate, lemme know ; )


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

PopN said:


> PopN LvLcTateo
> 
> Starting to play a lot of Halo 2 again, cause Halo 3 blows...


finally someone is on the same page as me that halo2 is better but i dont play it cuz i hate the emulation of it on the 360... .

mines NoSoOp4U anything pretty much exept gears2 and cod5 really...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Halo 3 single player was terrible. I think the unlockable content makes Halo 3 worth playing online and I do enjoy it. Still, Halo 2 was better. And the original Halo will always be the best to me. I remember winning the NetHeads tournament with nothing but a pistol. skeet skeet


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont know what it is about halo 3 that makes it not as good as the first 2. possibly the less feel to the controller or something? its still a great game but i wouldnt ever call it a classic


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought the story was awful. It didn't seem like it should have been a trilogy. They could have ended it with #2, but to me it felt like they just wanted to crap out another game that everyone and their mother would buy.

I like it online and the gameplay is FUN, but it isn't original or innovative. It's the same stuff with a few add-ons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

ya the first time played online i was like... most of these levels are the same just have a scenery change from halo 2.... wtf's that.. right...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Gamertag: MrIznastY 

you can find me on COD4 or COD: World at war


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

illuminati56 I play COD4 and COD [email protected] also. I haven't played shaun whites game online yet tho. If any wants to play that hit me up!


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

zenkar - usually on gears of war 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

how is left 4 dead? I really completely forgot about this game. I think I might go pick it up today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Howell1989

Call of Duty: World At War, Grand Theft Auto IV, and picking up Shaun White today


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

ABigFatCat
I obsessively play CoD4/WaW and left4dead. Always up for a good hardcore deathmatch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

EDMSTi v2

Catch me on Rock Band 2, Left 4 Dead, COD4, COD:[email protected], Gears of War 2, and whatever else. I picked up Shaun White, but haven't opened it yet...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Gamertag = EC Trojans


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

XBL- CA4Lyfe
Play COD4 and Assassins Creed pretty much all the time. ALways up for a game.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Rimbo Jackson

Halo 3, COD4 & COD5, Sean White Snowboarding


----------



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

gt: adept RxB

usually on cod WaW


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

uh gt= burritosandsnow lol

if you friend me let me know you are from the forums .. i usually just decline random invites so if you dont say i wont know


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Doc_coates Cod4, Ncaa09, Madden 09, Easports Nhl Hockey09, Rock Mf Band Son !


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

gt= Technine Icon

I'm on Skate and Skate 2 alot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

con3593 

I'm so original

Cod4/ sometimes Cod WaW


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

yblegal91

most played games

forza 2
shawn white
cod 4 
cod wow
gears 2


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Must. have. ten. characters.
gt = Fold


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Are people even adding eachother herE?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I do for people who play games I play. I've played with Bakesale quite a few times.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

GT - RealFnDeal

If you feel like getting owned in COD4 or COD WAW than add me and prepare for the carnage!. My xbox is broke right now though, should be back in a week or two, damn red rings of death.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Fable 2 is rocks...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

fable 2 is stupid and built for 12 year olds, I literally fell asleep pressing x over and over and I still won the battles. I'm starting to dislike peter molyneux


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Uhhhhhhh, Fable 2 was good. In fact I have to say you're the first I know to think otherwise. Good quests, story line and freedom to do practically whatever. It lasted until the game was beat. Afterward I didn't have the motivation to play further past that to work towards anything. But hey, to each their own.

The only thing I could say that would of made it better is more weaponry, clothing, items, etc to get instead of making it easy to get practically the highest level of everything mid-way in the game. They limited that potential which gave you no reason to own any business or do any jobs except for the motivation of fun being a bounty hunter or assassin. If they took after MMORPG like WoW for example as far as items are concerned it would of gotten a lot more playing hours to obtain the elite equipment, especially if you needed the stuff in order to defeat the monsters.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Cr0wbaar is my gamertag. the 0 is a zero so you know. lately ive been playing CoD 5 killin nazi zombies and playin deathmatch. i also have skate 2, left 4 dead, MK vs DC, CoD4 and mercenaries 2


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

heh we continue to disagree vlaze. Fable 2 could have been much much better but to put it simply it was iphemeral and way to easy, honestly after awile getting jumped by bad guys on the way to a quest became an annoyance, I would just sit there and spam x and they would all die,It was like I didn't even have to try.

Plus all the side bonuses like the economy and earning money was once again dumbed down and made super easy to get rich, it became a mundane chore more than an enjoyable task. I tried my best not to put to much research into this fable because for the first fable Peter molyneux promised so much and lived up to hardly any of it, But still I found this newest one much too medial to enjoy. I find games like Fallout or Morrowind to be on a much broader scale and an overall better vibe.

I doubt I'll buy the third fable, I haven't really read up on it but I think they're doing something with project natal for it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

SqUiD iZ HoTTTT

Stoked
Halo
Im going get Forza3


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

FreedCapybara

FABLE 2 SUCKS IT SUCKS HOLY CRAP I HATE THAT GAME I LOVE IT I'M BETTER THAN YOU.
Not really. Just kidding. I've never played Fable 2, and I'm probably not better than you.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiz7rd

In the process of sending in the xbox for repairs so won't be on playing any games for at least a month...


----------

